# How Long Does It take to clean a stall



## EvilHorseOfDoom

About 15 mins if you're in decent practice, faster if you muck out twice a day. 

With Brock I used to do a 5 min muck out in the morning to get rid of the big wet patches and dropping piles, then a more thorough 15 min muck out in the evening. Then on a weekend I'd do a full muck out clearing out about half the box's bedding (box had some rising damp) and replace it with fresh bedding. Midweek I might chuck on a small bale of bedding to top up.

Back when I was doing multiple boxes though I usually took about 10 mins - and I know people way faster and better than me lol. Those boxes were getting done twice a day so were pretty good to start with though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx

An hour for 3 stalls?? Holy cow! What are they doing, picking up every shaving and washing it?

I do three stalls, once a day everyday. It usually takes me about 20 minutes to do all three, maybe 30 when Diamond is in heat ... she makes a mess!  But I am also very picky about poo. I don't want my ponies to have to lay on it! So I can usually buzz the stalls pretty quickly.
I used to have to do 8 stalls twice a day everyday when I was a working student for my old (crazy, not for that reason but crazy ) trainer, and if I didn't have all of them done in an hour she would get after me, big time. So I've learned to pick it up ... They were in all day all night except for the hour they were out, and the hour or so we rode them - they were mules, and her theory was that they founder quickly and didn't need to graze too much. So they had plenty of time to poo all over the place 

So I'm thinking it really just depends on how much 'practice' you've had. If you muck a stall once a month, when you feel like it at the stable you board at, you'd porbably be pretty slow. If you're doing it daily, you could knock things out pretty fast.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties

I am so lucky that my girl only goes in her stall if she's locked in there. She doesn't eat her bedding (its hay) either. I'm spoiled. :b
But with my old horses, generally around 10 minutes a day. 5 in the morning and 5 at night.


----------



## attackships

i take usually an hour for my 4 stalls. they have an indoor and outdoor run on each stall. i usually water down the outdoor during the summer to keep dust down and then refill the buckets.


----------



## apachiedragon

It really depends on the horses. When I was doing a 22 stall barn I could do it in a couple hours, including dumping water buckets. But we had one horse that trashed his stall so badly it took a good 20 minutes to clean, as I had to strip it, lime it, flatten out ruts, and re-bed every cleaning. He was the biggest slob I've ever known. But really, your cleaning average gets faster as the number of stalls you are doing increases, as the easier stalls will shorten your overall time in spite of the worse ones.


----------



## Spotted

For a stall cleaning, could it be paid per stall ?? Make life simple and then there is no time involved??? I never really payed attetion to how long. I guess it depends on if everything is coming out or just a quick muck.


----------



## natisha

2 songs on the radio


----------



## xxxxxxxxSocalgirl

I clean once a day, one stall = 10 min.


----------



## DancingArabian

It depends on the horses and the type of bedding used, the horse and how long the horses are in their stalls. I find that wood chips take the longest to clean, then straw, then sawdust/sand.

When I worked in a barn that had wood chips, it would take me about 3 hours to do 10 stalls because of all the sifting, wheelbarrow dumping and then loading up the wheel barrow with bags of shavings. These horses were stalled for half the day.

When I worked in a barn that used straw, you just scooped out the dirty stuff and laid down new stuff. Time was lost in the hauling of the old straw and new straw. These horses were also stalled for half the day.

When I worked in a barn that used sawdust, it took maybe a minute to scoop out the old stuff and spread out the wet stuff to dry. New bedding took a bit since you had to load it in a bucket and add water, but you would just move on to the next stall while the bedding fluffed up. These horses had 24/7 pasture access and could walk in and out of their stalls as they pleased.


----------



## Breella

Wow! I need more practice!


----------



## natisha

For cleaning with shavings this is how I do it. Scrape back the shavings & remove the wet spots. Pick up obvious manure piles.
With clean shavings make a 'bank' along a section of wall at least 1 foot high with a bare area in front.
Throw scoops of dirty shavings at the wall right above the ramp at a slight angle. The manure being heavier will roll down onto the bare spot while the now clean shavings add to the ramp. Toss the manure into a bare corner to be shoveled up after the stall is clean.
With practice it's easy & you don't have all the rake shaking which is the back & time killer


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

It's quick for me too. I only have 5 of our gang coming in at night only, everyone else stays out 24/7. I cheat and use the skid loader instead of a wheel barrow, pitch into the loader bucket and drive it to the manure pile, pick up shavings with loader bucket and back to the stalls. (I love the little yellow Case!) Maybe 10 minutes a stall, 2 times a week I also scrub & sanitize water buckets - that probably takes longer than the actual stall cleaning. On strip the stalls days, I rake/pitch it all to the side by the door, drive the loader in and scoop it all up - just as quick as the daily picking.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I can pick my geldings out in 5 min, but he's a neat freak. The two year old a was working with a while back, it took me 20 minutes or more. She demolished her stall every night. I pretty much had to strip it every day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SeamusCrimin

When I owned Seamus, the 17hh ex-racehorse, he has a HUGE bed of straw and he only really stayed in his stable overnight if the weather was truly bad. I preferred to keep him outside as often as possible (less mucking out!) but it generally took me about 15 minutes - if he'd stayed in for just one night. If he was in for a night and most of the day, I'd do a quickie in the morning to be rid of the obvious poops and wet patches, and then do a bigger muck out in the evening.

My two ponies now live outside all the time, so they don't really require much mucking out at all - except poo picking


----------

